# Eigenen MIX erstellen



## Nikobaldt (5. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal fragen, ob es ein Programm gibt, mit welchen man wirklich eigene gute Mixe erstellen kann! Hab gehört, dass es Programme geben soll, die beim Einlesen eines Songs(z.b. MP3 File), das Lied in ihre "Grundteile" zerlegt. D.h., in "Beat", "Stimme" etc, sodass man den Beat problemlaus austellen kann und einen anderen darunter legen kann! Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine!
Danke im vorraus!

MFG Niko


----------



## chmee (5. September 2006)

Wüsste nicht, welches Programm das kann, von Wegen in Instrumental und A Capella zerlegen. Lasse mich gerne belehren.

mfg chmee


----------



## Steffen Giers (6. September 2006)

Nikobaldt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab gehört, dass es Programme geben soll, die beim Einlesen eines Songs(z.b. MP3 File), das Lied in ihre "Grundteile" zerlegt. D.h., in "Beat", "Stimme" etc, sodass man den Beat problemlaus austellen kann und einen anderen darunter legen kann!


Zuerst einmal: forget ist! Wie soll das gehen? Das Signal liegt auf dem Tonträger ja in der Summe vor und nicht in einzelnen Spuren. Wenn das so einfach wäre müsste man sich ja keine Gedanken mehr machen wie man Stimme A auf Track B bekommt.

Selbst wenn das irgendwann, irgendwie gehen sollte haben nun ein weiteres Problem: Die Geschwindigkeit. Titel a hat eine Geschwindigkeit von 125 Bpm (Beats per minute) und Titel b 119 Bpm. Und nun?

Richtig! Pitchen... das ist nichts weiter als die Geschwindigeit von Tracks mit unterschiedlicher Taktanzahl anzugleichen.

Software gibt es natürlich. Aber um auch nur halbwegs akzeptabel Ergebnisse zu Erzielen muss man sich mit dem Aufbau und der Struktur von Musikstücken vertraut machen und sein Gehör schulen um die Geschwindikeiten angleichen zu können. Es gibt sicherlich Software die die Geschwindikeit erkennen kann aber das tut sie meist mehr schlecht als Recht. Um einen homogenen und ansprechenden Mix zu erstellen bedarf es einiges an Erfahrung.

Stelle dir das nicht so einfach vor...

Software:

 Mixmeister
Behringer BCD-2000
Digiscratch 2
djDecks
djDecks + ESI U46DJ + SSL TCV
Rane Serato Scratch Live
Stanton Final Scratch 
Virtual DJ Pro 


Guck dich auch hier mal um ....www.deejayforum.de


----------



## gamba (6. September 2006)

Gruß

kann mich den Vorschreibern nur anschließen. Und wenn mein letzter Vorschreiber schon Software aufzählt, kann ich nur 

NI Traktor DJ Studio 

noch auflisten. Das Programm ist in meinem Freundeskreis ein sehr gängiges Tool. Ich bevorzuge eher die Handmischung 

Gruß


----------



## Rushan (11. September 2006)

@Gamba und Steffen giers.. also Final Scratch und Rane sind ja wohl keine Programm um mixe auf die beine zu stellen..?! 

Bei beiden Varianten benutzt man eine Rohling (ein leer Schallplatte) die man auf den Turntable legt, dieser rolling ist mit einem timecode bespielt.. Jedoch wird das Signal nicht zum Mischpult gesendet sondern direkt über die hardware (Scratchamp) zum notebook oder pc weitergeleitet.. Dort dekodiert FS das signal in echtzeit und errechnet Geschwindigkeit und Position des Tonabnehmers auf der Schallplatte.

das dazu.. 

@Threadersteller:

Wenn du mixen willst solltest du dich zwischen 2 varianten entscheiden. Digital oder Analog..

Digital mixing ist es wenn man am PC mixe erstellt.. das geht mit folgender software sehr gut:

Musik Maker Deluxe
Acid Pro (etwas schwierig für anfänger)

natürlich kann ich noch mehr aufzählen, diese sind dann aber zu schwer und würden dich sehr durcheinander bringen  


...zum analog mixen, da hast du 2 turntables und einen mixer und schon kann das mxien losgehen  ..geht natürlich auch mit scratch cd player 

..solltest du noch fragen haben, helfe gerne


----------

